# New BH!



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bear and I got our BH this weekend!  It wasn't our prettiest work thanks to my nerves, but we still got out there and did it. He is barely 16 months, and he is my first GSD and first dog to do any dog sport with. I'm very proud of my boy


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Good work


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow congratulations!!! I am hoping to get Lobo his BH by 18 months (also my first gsd and my first time wanting to get titles). I have watched several videos on YouTube just to see what the BH test routine is; it looks tough! Seriously congrats!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Way to go!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

BH?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Bear!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats to you both!!!! I'll be trialing for a BH in May with my lab. First time a well. I'm really excited : )


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful dog! Congrats to both of you! 
:congratulations:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats! gorgeous dog!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats to both of you!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

WOOT! Now that you have your BH, on to even tougher challenges. I hope you have many years of enjoying the team work of going for your titles.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I just ordered his (and my) first dumbbell and am looking forward to more training with my boy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> BH?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Schutzhund+BH


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats on keeping at it and earning the BH!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations to you & Bear! Good work! He is a handsome boy.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------

